# GTX 1070 Msi or gigabyte



## Get2Ricky (Aug 17, 2016)

As the topic says I am confused between these two brands. TBH I would have gone for zotac amp extreme as I trust it for its build and performance cuz I am already using 970 amp extreme and really happy with its build quality. But this time the card is really really heavy and not safe without external support. So after reviews and all I found out gigabyte is the best one so far but I love the looks and build of msi version. 

Now my concern is, enquiring from fiends and all I get to know there is warranty and service problem of msi and it's a headache to get rma. So guys anyone with msi or gigabyte experience please tell me how's the service and support for both these brands so I can buy any of these eyes closed. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## warfreak (Aug 18, 2016)

Gigabyte Xtreme has a heavier cooler than Zotac. I have personally seen it and that thing is gargantuan! But the non Xtreme version is lighter(but one of the slowest AF version 1070 AFAIK) 

2 out of my last 5 cards were Gigabyte and I never faced any big challenges w.r.t. RMA. My Gigabyte 7770 had died and it got replaced within a week.

Build quality wise, MSI is much better. Can't say anything about support since I haven't owned one ever.


----------



## Get2Ricky (Aug 18, 2016)

warfreak said:


> Gigabyte Xtreme has a heavier cooler than Zotac. I have personally seen it and that thing is gargantuan! But the non Xtreme version is lighter(but one of the slowest AF version 1070 AFAIK)
> 
> 2 out of my last 5 cards were Gigabyte and I never faced any big challenges w.r.t. RMA. My Gigabyte 7770 had died and it got replaced within a week.
> 
> Build quality wise, MSI is much better. Can't say anything about support since I haven't owned one ever.



Thanks for the reply, that's the thing even i am more attracted towards MSI but few people say there support sucks and instead of replacing the card they repair it and takes weeks even month doing that :/


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Aug 21, 2016)

msi have horrible after sales service. Avoid msi.


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2016)

MSI's support really sucks ...


----------



## Get2Ricky (Aug 21, 2016)

Hmmm ok MSI out, now locally i am getting really good price for Zotac AMP 1070 and Gigabyte G1 Gaming (both kinda same price). To be honest i have used 970 amp extreme and build quality is fantastic, but not sure about AMP edition here now (non extreme). So out of these 2 which one is a better option if the price is same? Gigabyte 1070 G1 gaming or Zotac AMP (non extreme)?


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 21, 2016)

Dont know about service but Zotac has extended warranty, 5 Years in total


----------



## topgear (Aug 25, 2016)

Get2Ricky said:


> Hmmm ok MSI out, now locally i am getting really good price for Zotac AMP 1070 and Gigabyte G1 Gaming (both kinda same price). To be honest i have used 970 amp extreme and build quality is fantastic, but not sure about AMP edition here now (non extreme). So out of these 2 which one is a better option if the price is same? Gigabyte 1070 G1 gaming or Zotac AMP (non extreme)?



get Zotac.


----------

